# Christmas!



## foxfish (24 Nov 2011)

I have tried this sort of thing before with no response from you bunch of humbugs but, never say die .... :? 

Who is looking forward to the festive activities then


----------



## Alastair (24 Nov 2011)

Ha ha. I'm looking forward to it for sure. I've been a good boy this year so father Christmas should be generous lol.


----------



## Ian Holdich (24 Nov 2011)

do you know what made me do a lol about this post...just under your pic, it say's 'my log' 

*snigger*


----------



## FishyJake13 (24 Nov 2011)

Always look forward to this time of year and seeing the kids faces on Christmas morning is one of the best feelings a parent could ever see and have . It's just a shame it's over so quickly


----------



## TetraUK (24 Nov 2011)

ianho said:
			
		

> do you know what made me do a lol about this post...just under your pic, it say's 'my log'
> 
> *snigger*


 Brilliant... Well spotted!

Only talked about this with my partner tonight who said people were sending out Christmas songs at work. Sorry but don't feel festive at all yet  give me a few weeks and I may feel different lol


----------



## fish bait (24 Nov 2011)

FishyJake13 said:
			
		

> Always look forward to this time of year and seeing the kids faces on Christmas morning is one of the best feelings a parent could ever see and have . It's just a shame it's over so quickly



ditto

Merry Christmas everyone and a Happy New Year


----------



## cichlidfam (25 Nov 2011)

TIS THE SEASON TO BE JOLLY FAL LAL LAL LAL LAAAAAAAAA!

Best part of christmas is watching my lil girls opening their presents, they just love coal and a satsuma! haha.

I also proposed to my gf on christmas day 2 years ago.

Matt


----------



## LondonDragon (25 Nov 2011)

We love Xmas  here is one of the photos I took for the Xmas cards 






Happy Xmas to all


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (26 Nov 2011)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww! I don't know why but I keep googling Portuguese Podengo Pequeno  

...and I find a familiar picture... http://forum.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/showthread.php?t=29131


----------



## foxfish (3 Dec 2011)

I have spent some time decorating our partyhouse for Christmas, so last night, we had a small party to test out this years Victorian theme...


----------



## andyh (3 Dec 2011)

those eyebrows are immense!


----------



## Callum (4 Dec 2011)

I can't wait for Christmas! Hopefully I'll get a few aquarium related presents  
Hope it snows down south too *fingers crossed*


----------



## foxfish (19 Dec 2011)

We had a great party last evening, 15 kids & 25 adults!!
Santa was there too, I did have huge elf ears & huge pink eyebrows but the more boisterous adults decided to remove them somewhere along the line - anyway the kids loved it


----------



## Alastair (19 Dec 2011)

I think there should have been a 'ukaps massive' invite here mate


----------



## foxfish (19 Dec 2011)

Well I do organise a annual summer get together for all my free diveing friends via a dive forum so I guess we could do a similar weekend for my plant keeping friends   
Thing is we would have to base it around having fun rather than anything particularly aquarium related as there is not much in that area in Guernsey.


----------



## Alastair (19 Dec 2011)

Sounds good, I'd be up for that lol. Everyone dresses up as fish????? And takes very large pics of tanks and sticks them on walls so we can pretend we are at a show. How's that


----------



## greenjar (19 Dec 2011)

Wow, you really know how to throw a party.....looks like a great night was had.


----------



## foxfish (19 Dec 2011)

Alastair said:
			
		

> Sounds good, I'd be up for that lol. Everyone dresses up as fish????? And takes very large pics of tanks and sticks them on walls so we can pretend we are at a show. How's that


Mate - I build spear guns & my garden is frequently visited by spearfisherman, dressing up as a large fish would be dangerous LOL


----------



## Callum (19 Dec 2011)

foxfish said:
			
		

>


Looks like the girl's on fire


----------



## goby wan kenobi (20 Dec 2011)

you guys sure knows how to party   

merry christmass for all of you and all your tanks


----------

